# [Portage] /usr/portage à plus de 1.2 Go...

## Nah

Yop,

je viens d'installer Gentoo sur une autre machine, tout fonctionne parfaitement, sauf que le dossier /usr/portage/ fait plus de 1.2 Go !

Ce qui n'est apparement pas normalement vu que sur mon autre PC et portable il fait la moitié.... et des topics sur le forum me donne raison en parlant de plus de 500 Mo.

Je sais pas trop quoi faire, hormis suprimer le contenu. Est ce sans risque, il ya t-il une autre solution ??

Merci d'avance !   :Razz: 

----------

## kwenspc

sans doute /sur/portage/distfiles qui est remplie des tarball sources.

un petit :

```

cd /usr/portage/distfiles

rm *

```

devrqit régler le problème

tu as aussi la possibilité de mettre la variable "AUTOCLEAN" à yes dans le make.conf si je me souviens bien. ça efface le tarball des sources d'un programme juste après qui'il ait été installé.

----------

## geekounet

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> tu as aussi la possibilité de mettre la variable "AUTOCLEAN" à yes dans le make.conf si je me souviens bien. ça efface le tarball des sources d'un programme juste après qui'il ait été installé.

 

Non, AUTOCLEAN c'est pas du tout ça : c'est pour unmerger les anciennes versions de packages juste après les updates. Et il est déjà à yes par défaut, et heureusement  :Smile: 

 *make.conf.example wrote:*   

> # AUTOCLEAN enables portage to automatically clean out older or overlapping
> 
> #     packages from the system after every successful merge. This is the
> 
> #     same as running 'emerge -c' after every merge. Set with: "yes" or "no".
> ...

 

----------

## Ey

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> sans doute /sur/portage/distfiles qui est remplie des tarball sources.
> 
> un petit :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ou pour faire un peu de pub à TGL : 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-381258-highlight-eclean.html

----------

## Darkael

Vider le /usr/portage/distfiles permet effectivement de gagner de la place, néanmoins ce n'est pas vraiment conseillé: tu peux avoir besoin de ces packages dans le futur, et si tu les as effacés tu seras obligé de les retélécharger ce qui est pas très gentil pour les miroirs gentoo.

Une solution plus raisonnable est de n'effacer que les archives correspondants à des packages non installés sur ton sytème. Il y a pleins de scripts qui font ça, j'ai oublié les noms mais tu peux en trouver dans la section how-to du forum ou bien sur http://gentooexperimental.org/script/repo/list

EDIT: arf, grillé

----------

## Nah

Salut,

merci pour vos réponse.

Pour le répertoire distfiles, je le vide régulièrement, donc ça ne viens pas de ça.

Edit: Merci, je vais aller voire les script.  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

Si ça n'est pas le distfiles, c'est probablement le package. Fais voir un "du -hs /usr/portage/packages/All".

----------

## Nah

Salut,

voici le résultat:

```
# du -hs /usr/portage/packages/All

du: ne peut accéder `/usr/portage/packages/All': Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

```

----------

## yoyo

 *kizuna wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> voici le résultat:
> 
> ```
> ...

 Que renvoie un "emerge --info|grep PKGDIR" ?

----------

## Nah

Voilà:

```
$ emerge --info|grep PKGDIR

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

```

----------

## yoyo

Vraiment bizarre tout ça. Tu es sûr que ton "distfiles" a été nettoyé ??

Fais voir un "du -hs /usr/portage/*|grep -e [MG]". Tu sauras comme cela qui te prends tant de place.

----------

## Nah

Oui, bizarre, bizarre d'autant plus que tout semble normal.

Le seul dossier conséquent est "metadata" avec 99 Mo.

```

1,4M    /usr/portage/app-accessibility

6,9M    /usr/portage/app-admin

3,4M    /usr/portage/app-arch

1,5M    /usr/portage/app-backup

2,4M    /usr/portage/app-cdr

2,7M    /usr/portage/app-crypt

5,9M    /usr/portage/app-dicts

3,1M    /usr/portage/app-doc

3,6M    /usr/portage/app-editors

6,4M    /usr/portage/app-emacs

3,8M    /usr/portage/app-emulation

4,0M    /usr/portage/app-i18n

1,2M    /usr/portage/app-laptop

8,0M    /usr/portage/app-misc

1,2M    /usr/portage/app-mobilephone

3,1M    /usr/portage/app-office

1,8M    /usr/portage/app-pda

1,4M    /usr/portage/app-portage

1,8M    /usr/portage/app-shells

11M     /usr/portage/app-text

2,9M    /usr/portage/app-vim

3,2M    /usr/portage/app-xemacs

1,7M    /usr/portage/dev-cpp

4,7M    /usr/portage/dev-db

1,9M    /usr/portage/dev-dotnet

1,7M    /usr/portage/dev-embedded

1,3M    /usr/portage/dev-games

1,2M    /usr/portage/dev-haskell

13M     /usr/portage/dev-java

6,2M    /usr/portage/dev-lang

13M     /usr/portage/dev-libs

8,0M    /usr/portage/dev-lisp

23M     /usr/portage/dev-perl

3,1M    /usr/portage/dev-php

2,1M    /usr/portage/dev-php5

11M     /usr/portage/dev-python

5,8M    /usr/portage/dev-ruby

1,6M    /usr/portage/dev-tcltk

2,4M    /usr/portage/dev-tex

11M     /usr/portage/dev-util

2,0M    /usr/portage/eclass

2,2M    /usr/portage/games-action

3,5M    /usr/portage/games-arcade

2,0M    /usr/portage/games-board

3,4M    /usr/portage/games-emulation

4,0M    /usr/portage/games-fps

1,8M    /usr/portage/games-misc

2,5M    /usr/portage/games-puzzle

2,0M    /usr/portage/games-strategy

3,1M    /usr/portage/gnome-base

2,8M    /usr/portage/gnome-extra

18M     /usr/portage/kde-base

1,9M    /usr/portage/kde-misc

6,3M    /usr/portage/licenses

2,9M    /usr/portage/mail-client

2,3M    /usr/portage/mail-filter

2,7M    /usr/portage/mail-mta

3,2M    /usr/portage/media-fonts

6,8M    /usr/portage/media-gfx

12M     /usr/portage/media-libs

12M     /usr/portage/media-plugins

14M     /usr/portage/media-sound

1,5M    /usr/portage/media-tv

8,4M    /usr/portage/media-video

99M     /usr/portage/metadata

10M     /usr/portage/net-analyzer

3,8M    /usr/portage/net-dialup

2,0M    /usr/portage/net-dns

1,4M    /usr/portage/net-firewall

1,5M    /usr/portage/net-fs

1,8M    /usr/portage/net-ftp

4,6M    /usr/portage/net-im

2,9M    /usr/portage/net-irc

3,9M    /usr/portage/net-libs

5,4M    /usr/portage/net-mail

17M     /usr/portage/net-misc

1,1M    /usr/portage/net-nds

3,7M    /usr/portage/net-p2p

1,6M    /usr/portage/net-print

1,5M    /usr/portage/net-proxy

3,5M    /usr/portage/net-wireless

2,7M    /usr/portage/net-www

3,5M    /usr/portage/net-zope

1,3M    /usr/portage/perl-core

5,1M    /usr/portage/profiles

2,0M    /usr/portage/sci-biology

2,1M    /usr/portage/sci-chemistry

1,4M    /usr/portage/sci-electronics

2,8M    /usr/portage/sci-libs

1,5M    /usr/portage/sci-mathematics

1,7M    /usr/portage/sec-policy

13M     /usr/portage/sys-apps

1,2M    /usr/portage/sys-auth

1,3M    /usr/portage/sys-block

1,5M    /usr/portage/sys-boot

2,9M    /usr/portage/sys-cluster

4,2M    /usr/portage/sys-devel

1,1M    /usr/portage/sys-freebsd

4,2M    /usr/portage/sys-fs

2,6M    /usr/portage/sys-kernel

4,0M    /usr/portage/sys-libs

1,2M    /usr/portage/sys-power

1,6M    /usr/portage/sys-process

1,4M    /usr/portage/virtual

1,3M    /usr/portage/www-apache

4,2M    /usr/portage/www-apps

2,4M    /usr/portage/www-client

2,0M    /usr/portage/www-servers

3,0M    /usr/portage/x11-apps

3,2M    /usr/portage/x11-drivers

5,6M    /usr/portage/x11-libs

9,0M    /usr/portage/x11-misc

7,9M    /usr/portage/x11-plugins

1,3M    /usr/portage/x11-terms

3,9M    /usr/portage/x11-themes

3,0M    /usr/portage/x11-wm

2,0M    /usr/portage/xfce-extra

```

----------

## bibi.skuk

Autrement, une methode simple et efficace pour remédier au probleme sera purement et simplement une suppression de portage  :Very Happy: 

```

rm -rf /usr/portage/*

tar -xvjpf <my_new_portage_tarball> -C /usr/portage

```

Ensuite, si d'ici quelques temps, ton /usr/portage fait une taille non raisonnable, je sais pas du tout d'ou ca peut venir...

(la je misesur le fait que par erreur il y ait des fichiers qui ai été copiés dans cet endroit)

----------

## yoyo

Oui, je plussois la méthode de bibi.skuk (après sauvegarde du "distfiles"). Je ne vois rien de particulier dans la sortie précédente ...   :Confused: 

----------

## Nah

Let go pour la solution bibi.skuk ! 

Encore merci pour vos réponses.   :Razz: 

----------

## kwenspc

je m 'en doutais que je me plantais avec AUTOCLEAN, merci pierreg.  (le "si je m'en souviens bien" ben du coup non je ne me souvenais pas bien ^^)

----------

## Darkael

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> 1,4M    /usr/portage/app-accessibility 
> ...

 

C'est marrant en calculant on arrive au total à environ 600M. T'aurait pas par hasard un fichier caché dans ton /usr/portage (ls .*, en admettant que tu n'aies pas encore viré ton /urs/portage...)

Et sinon avec quelle commande tu as vu que ça faisait 1,2Go?

----------

## mardi_soir

 *pierreg wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   tu as aussi la possibilité de mettre la variable "AUTOCLEAN" à yes dans le make.conf si je me souviens bien. ça efface le tarball des sources d'un programme juste après qui'il ait été installé. 
> 
> Non, AUTOCLEAN c'est pas du tout ça : c'est pour unmerger les anciennes versions de packages juste après les updates. Et il est déjà à yes par défaut, et heureusement 
> 
> 

 

n'empeche que j'ai plusieurs version de gstreamer 10 et 0.8  et je ne sais pas d'ou ca vient ... 

(pas trop de rapport avec le sujet mais je saute sur l'occasion)

----------

